

The Foursquare Time Machine - m4tthumphrey
https://foursquare.com/timemachine

======
1337biz
Seems already down?

For anyone wondering:

[http://blog.foursquare.com/2013/06/13/say-hello-to-the-
fours...](http://blog.foursquare.com/2013/06/13/say-hello-to-the-foursquare-
time-machine)

